# Miami Marine Flea Market



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Guys, just a reminder that this weekend is the Miami Marine Flea Market being held at Watson Island. Hours are Sat & Sun 10 am-6pm. For more info here is a link to their web site. I can't wait for all the bargains!
http://www.miamimarinefleamarket.com/


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool, is there an entrance fee like the Dania one??


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

$7.00 at the door or you can get discounted tickets on their website.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I am going if anyone wants a ride...round trip same day.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That's not bad.
I went to the Dania one a few years ago and it was like $20 a person.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Pic's as we were setting up.


----------

